# Flame Dress



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

One night while sitting in bed an idea hit me on a dress to make. I took out y sketch book and drew something out.








I'm still not sure if I did the tulle right for the dog dress. I swear that stuff has a mind of its own. Anyone who works with this stuff have any advice it would be greatly appreciated.

So here are a few pictures of it. I'm gonna add a few details to the neck.

















I'm still working on somethings. I just ended up taking a break because I screwed up some toes.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

It is so cute! I wouldn't change a thing on it!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you I honestly say I'm going to check out a fabrin glitter paint pen for next time. Painting the outside of the flames really put a cramp in my hand.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oooh, what a wild dress! I love it! I love the glitter border you painted around the flames. Like LB said, I wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

I LOVE it!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

You are really talented!!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I love it so pretty!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Way to go! What patience! I have a ton of fabric I am supposed to be making things with. But I seem to come up with more excues not to!! lol. Like it's too hot!

Very nice dress!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I am trying a differet way of sewing the tulle this time around since last time it seemed so thick in the waist area. So I am making a new one. I am thinking about putting the other one up for a drawing, its a size small. But not sure if anyone would be interested. 

I'm also aiming more towards a goth/punk/harder look with the curly dresses since it fits more my style. 

I'm thinking about trying a fake leather one next.

Once again anyone have any advice on this tutu stuff please give me some advice I would appreciate it.


----------

